# array button



## Guest (4. Feb 2009)

Hey kann man mehrere buttons mit einem Array erzeugen und sie dann Positionieren ??

Das würde doch sehr viel Quelltext sparen..

Wenn das geht .... wie mach ich das ?


Danke Lg Elmar


----------



## Schandro (4. Feb 2009)

JButton[] myJButtonArray = new JButton[5];

also genau dasselbe wie bei den primitiven Datentypen....
du musst allerdings in der Schleife am anfang jedes mal schreiben:
myJButtonArray_ = new JButton();_


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2009)

```
int anzahl = 10;
JButton[] buttons = new JButton[anzahl];
```

Positionieren? Wie? Wie solls aussehen?


----------



## Gast (4. Feb 2009)

ja ich hatte an awt buttons nicht swing buttons gedacht und die halt aufn frame positionieren ganz normal



button.setBounds(new Rectangle(15, 244, 54, 42));


----------



## Schandro (4. Feb 2009)

jep, wo ist das Problem? Das JButton Array von oben kannste wohl selber zu nem Button Array umschreiben, und fürs platzieren nimmste deinen code inner schleife, natürlich sollte mind. die x oder y Koordinate abhängig von i sein, damit nicht alle Button an derselben stelle hängen. (In diesen Forum wird von den Antwortenden aus sowenig wie möglich code gepostet damit du Java lernst und nicht einfach nur die Hausaufgaben erledigt griekst, FALLS es sich um welche handeln sollte   Bevor du jetzt denkst "warum schreibt Schandro nett einfach den code anstatt so ner blöden Erklärung" ^^

Achso, benutz lieber Swing statt AWT, ist neuer und besser


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Feb 2009)

Wenn du NullLayout verwenden willst - was nebenbei gesagt, genau die wie Verwendung von AWT, nicht zu empfehlen ist - kannst du deine Buttons nur positionieren, wenn du die Koordinaten vorher entsprechend deiner Buttons bereit stellst. Bspw. in einem weiteren Array, einer HashMap, o.ä.
Wie du das auch immer anstellst, es werden bei Verwendung des NullLayout wohl mehr Codezeilen, als wenn du das gleich per Hand codierst.


----------



## Gast (4. Feb 2009)

OK dank euch 

mag das forum


----------

